# 26 snoway on frontier



## foxxracer278 (Oct 21, 2008)

i have a 22 snoway on my 07 nissan frontier. i like it does a pretty good job but i am getting a 26 series for real cheap. i wanted to know if the 26 will use the same mount as the 22 series. or if i can fab something up?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

the 26 and 22 series use different mounts. Snoway does not make a 26 mount for the nissan.


----------

